# how many of you here slam your weights?



## losieloos (Oct 31, 2012)

I do, of course if its heavy but I know some people find it annoying. I also tend to get pound and grunt. A women came up to me once and asked me why do I slam the weights, I just walked away.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 31, 2012)

you can't explain it just tell them to check out planet fuck off gym


----------



## losieloos (Oct 31, 2012)

Haja yeah most of the guys that complain wish they could lift heavy weights


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 31, 2012)

the one that bothers me is the seated calf raises.  there are these  three bozo's that come in when i do, and just like to bounce the plates to make a rattling noise that everyone in the gym can hear.  I was looking at their form, and it totally sucks.

noisy bastads!


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 31, 2012)

Guilty as charged.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 31, 2012)

I should preface this by saying they do not go flying, it's more of a controlled drop. But yes, I am Guilty. Guys, you know as well as I do, if you're on the incline bench pushing the 100lb dumbells to failure, I am NOT going to blow my shoulder out trying to ease that kind of weight down.


----------



## usaranger07 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have to slam my weights sometimes. Have no choice. I grunt and I huff and puff and pace. No one has ever said shit. I must go to a real gym


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 31, 2012)

Only when pulling heavy and re-racking a heavy walked out squat, can't be a princess with heavy weight.


----------



## Rip (Oct 31, 2012)

Exactly! 
When I've finished my last rep of a set, the last thing I would want to do is take my time setting down the weight gently. LOL. 
I do try to stop them from going any further, once they hit the floor. 



IWannaGetBig said:


> I should preface this by saying they do not go flying, it's more of a controlled drop. But yes, I am Guilty. Guys, you know as well as I do, if you're on the incline bench pushing the 100lb dumbells to failure, I am NOT going to blow my shoulder out trying to ease that kind of weight down.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

If I have to slam, means I can't control it...


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 31, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> If I have to slam, means I can't control it...



LMAO go ahead and control 500 plus pounds of deadweight I would love to see that!


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> LMAO go ahead and control 500 plus pounds of deadweight I would love to see that!



Wait, you're talking about one arm reverse curls 500 lbs right? That's easy..


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

I just make sure to finish the rep, lift it through entire range


----------



## SAD (Oct 31, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> I just make sure to finish the rep, lift it through entire range



Based on your avatar, and your posts above, I'm deducing that you don't lift heavy.  You don't have to be a powerlifter, olympic lifter, or strongman to appreciate the fact that with certain movements and heavy weight, it doesn't pay off and is rather stupid to try to control the weight after the rep is performed.

P.S. - I'm VERY loud when setting down heavy deads, especially banded deads.  I also yell at myself a little before ME squats and deads.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 31, 2012)

Actually someone already touched on it but it's not slamming the weight it's dropping it from a certain height.

You control a have deadlift to about below your knees then let it go, it's just so heavy and being aggressive on the lift girls and whips think is it slamming.

Now to slam weight like actually throw dumbbells to the ground because you feel like King Shit with that set of arm curls then that is wrong.

Even heavy barbell rows get to a point you drop the bar at a certain height.

Dropping the bar purposely from your hips deadlifting means your a your and idiot tool and if you bend that bar by doing so then your need your ass kicked..

There is a point of where the control of the weight can hurt you badly and is why you drop it with control not throwing it to the ground.

Dropping a heavy deadlift below knees is considered proper technique and done so in competition, love to see one control a heavy snatch back to the floor.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

No then, not relevant


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 31, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> I don't slam the weight like some high school Harry.. Prs are 550 squat 500 dl 495 bench..always picking at ppl sad breaks my hypertrophied heart... Haha sfg, I try not to drop snatch waist high, it's a long fall for me from there...



WTF dude? Whatever ignore list your ass and bullshit on them PR's just look at you I see no muscle on you to do so! Your upper arms are the same size as your lower arms and I bet your thighs are the size of your shins.

Bye Bye!


----------



## SAD (Oct 31, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> I don't slam the weight like some high school Harry.. Prs are 550 squat 500 dl 495 bench..always picking at ppl sad breaks my hypertrophied heart... Haha sfg, I try not to drop snatch waist high, it's a long fall for me from there...



Yo tilly, did you just say you've benched 495?  Is that you in your avi?  Huh......well damn, that's probably an all-time world record for a guy your size.

And I'm not picking, I'm telling the truth.  Can't handle it?  Don't step up to the plate.

Now, you seem like you could be a good member to have here, since you are a nurse or whatever, but you don't seem to be very tolerant of others' ideas that may differ from yours.  I could be wrong, but you kind of carry an air of superiority around.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

Damn bro, ouch, that's me since I had knee surgery, I've been out for year and a half, haven't been able to squat in that time.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm not a nurse either, I don't power lift because I need stamina, and was taught to always control weight. I'm not all knowing. I'm here to learn.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 31, 2012)

SAD said:


> Yo tilly, did you just say you've benched 495?  Is that you in your avi?  Huh......well damn, that's probably an all-time world record for a guy your size.
> 
> And I'm not picking, I'm telling the truth.  Can't handle it?  Don't step up to the plate.
> 
> Now, you seem like you could be a good member to have here, since you are a nurse or whatever, but you don't seem to be very tolerant of others' ideas that may differ from yours.  I could be wrong, but you kind of carry an air of superiority around.



I don't know about you but I don't seem to trust this guy, why is he even here?


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 31, 2012)

ok i am guilty with dumbbells but putting down 85's when i am flat benching i cannot sit up and ease them down they get dropped. and if something starts to go wrong with a lift i will drop that shit, if i make a little noise, well thats why i changed gym's my last gym it bothered them, this gym not so much


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 31, 2012)

ken said:


> ok i am guilty with dumbbells but putting down 85's when i am flat benching i cannot sit up and ease them down they get dropped. and if something starts to go wrong with a lift i will drop that shit, if i make a little noise, well thats why i changed gym's my last gym it bothered them, this gym not so much



At our ages injures are a motherfucker and one must do all one can to avoid injury.

I have dropped a deadlift from my waist on the platform on a 3rd attempt, I kept leaning back and went to far and my right hip popped the bar out of my hand it was a PR but not because the lift didn't count but it was the most weight I had ever pull at that time. 

Watch an Oly lifter they do the same they control the bar to a certain point then let the bar go so if the Olympic Judges and Pro Powerlifting judges are calling it a good lift I can give a rats ass what someone that complains has to say they just don't understand but I will help them understand if they listen.

Take for instance that clown above I tried to give reason to and all he did was comeback at how good he looks and strong his lifts are starting shit just like in another thread he did today. Do we really need a person like this? Is Ology where these types should stay? Don't tell me your here to learn when your spitting on your teachers!


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Oct 31, 2012)

An inch or two is one thing but I can't stand it when guys like to just slam weights down on the ground with no control. The only time I'll slam weight is if I'm going heavy on dead lifts. I'll admit that my favorite thing is banging those things out, that iron on iron clank sound you get is the best motivation.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 31, 2012)

3DRanger87 said:


> An inch or two is one thing but I can't stand it when guys like to just slam weights down on the ground with no control. The only time I'll slam weight is if I'm going heavy on dead lifts. I'll admit that my favorite thing is banging those things out, *that iron on iron clank sound you get is the best motivation.*



Ain't that the truth it help reping heavy pulls a lot.


----------



## amore169 (Oct 31, 2012)

When doing incline bench presses with 125# dumbbells I try to leave a space between me and the other people around me, I'll try to control them when bringing them down but I drop them from my knees down to the floor, I get dirty looks but I dont really care. It's impossible to control the sound of the weight when deadlifting 600-700 hundred pounds, the old manager (a lady) came up to me and tell me to keep to noise down, I just said ok politely but I kept doing it, she never told me anything again. I been going to this gym for at least 13 years and they are losing a lot of clients to Planet Fitness, I'm paying for 6 memberships and daycare and she knows it, I think she doesn't want to lose more clients. Fuck the haters!


----------



## DF (Oct 31, 2012)

As the guys above have said. There are times that you risk injury with heavy weight or its so heavy setting down gently is not an option.


----------



## theminister (Oct 31, 2012)

my gym has super bouncy mats - especially for that. But I still dont throw them around. Respect your gym eq.


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't slam weights because it is loud and also wear and tear. I would advise you not to, you never know if one will bounce back at you, or you will really piss off the gym owners.


----------



## Georgia (Oct 31, 2012)

I try to do everything in a smooth, controlled motion with no momentum. No bouncing off chest or machine. It's harder but it's working better. If I do go heavy and have to slam it's on dumbbell presses. Doesn't bother me when people are loud


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 31, 2012)

Of course I slam weights down when I deadlift. How do you not? I have found something that works really well for me in the gym. What I do is do what I need to do and not worry about anybody else. I  rack my weights and don't curl in the squat box, but that is about as far as my "thinking of others" goes. I have found that when I am focused on Shane, I don't give a shit what others are thinking. Slamming or not.


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 31, 2012)

slam the weights on rack pulls, how can you not? but normally, i will 'return' the weight to the floor, unless im 'on' and repping 500 on deads>


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 31, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Of course I slam weights down when I deadlift. How do you not? I have found something that works really well for me in the gym. What I do is do what I need to do and not worry about anybody else. I  rack my weights and don't curl in the squat box, but that is about as far as my "thinking of others" goes. I have found that when I am focused on Shane, I don't give a shit what others are thinking. Slamming or not.



i just said what you said bro...great minds think alike.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 31, 2012)

I work out at a fitness center type gym right now. I set down 400+ gently. Getting your hips down on the decent is a must and is very difficult to do.

If I were in a gym where it was acceptable I would drop my deads from the knee.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ya I'm lame and work out at planet fitness so I don't drop anything.   I roughly put down 75s a few times and got talked to about dropping them several times lol
But I have no better gym around me


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 31, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Ya I'm lame and work out at planet fitness so I don't drop anything.   I roughly put down 75s a few times and got talked to about dropping them several times lol
> But I have no better gym around me



Man I feel your pain bro. Planet Fitness.. Arghhhh. are 75s the max?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes that's there max.  It's so damn gay


----------



## BigFella (Nov 2, 2012)

Four1Thr33, thank you a thousand times over for your avatar. It's the only reason I visit SI. (Well, it's not, but it could be.)


----------



## HDH (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm at a "fit" gym myself. Same stupid ass rules just no lunk alarm.

I'm pretty good about not slamming because of it.

The only time I'm dropping or slamming anything, its stripping the bar on a drop set. Gotta do that shit fast without some help.

I get some looks but nobody says anything.

HDH


----------



## Jada (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm not going to lie I slam the weight when I'm trying to push for extra reps, once my boy came at me , I told him this ain't planet !


----------

